# hashimotos and antibiotics



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I read in another post that antibiotics affect people with autoimmune disorders differently. I took a z pack at the end of August. This was the first antibiotics I had taken in nearly 20 years. Now I am having one of the worse thyroid attacks I've ever had. I had a good energy level, was sleeping okay, exercising, and losing some weight. Now I can barely function. I feel like I am unmedicated even though I was just upped to 90 mcg from 60. (Still awaiting labs). This decline started in September and has just gotten worse. My thyroid is visibly enlarged. Is there a connection to taking antibiotics? I have read mixed stories online, but wanted to know specifically for hashimotos not just hypothyroidism.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

burdette2004 said:


> I read in another post that antibiotics affect people with autoimmune disorders differently. I took a z pack at the end of August. This was the first antibiotics I had taken in nearly 20 years. Now I am having one of the worse thyroid attacks I've ever had. I had a good energy level, was sleeping okay, exercising, and losing some weight. Now I can barely function. I feel like I am unmedicated even though I was just upped to 90 mcg from 60. (Still awaiting labs). This decline started in September and has just gotten worse. My thyroid is visibly enlarged. Is there a connection to taking antibiotics? I have read mixed stories online, but wanted to know specifically for hashimotos not just hypothyroidism.


Consider that the reason for this attack could be because of the reason you had to take the antibiotics. The good news is that it will take a few weeks for you to recover but you will. Stay on track w/all you do.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Following antibiotics I spend the extra money on Naturopath Quality probiotics. One of them is by "Metagenics" and is called Ultra Flora. (Very good.) Needs to stay refrigerated (live active cultures.)

Later when things have settled down, you might add "Yeast Fighters" or "Capryillic Acid" (by NOW) (please read up on this before taking them - if you have yeast overgrowth from the antibiotics, I guess the "yeast die off" factor from taking these can add to your fatiuge and other symptoms -- so it might be better to take it slowly - like maybe adding probiotics first, and maybe later when you're not under such an attack, then go for the caprylic acid - gently??)


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I was put on antibiotics because of exposure to pertussis, not because I was sick. Being on quarantine meant I couldn't buy probiotics either at the time. If I need them again, I will definitely do good probiotics with them. I was just wondering if anyone else had issues with antibiotics.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw my doctor today and she said it is possible for the antibiotics to be an indirect cause of thyroid trouble. As they kill good bacteria as well as bad, they can allow some pretty nasty stuff to grow in your digestive system. She recommended taking garlic with the antibiotics and 2 hours later taking a good probiotic. I am guessing continuing for a few weeks would be a good idea. Hopefully I won't have need of antibiotics anytime soon.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Good question. When my latest thyroid issue began to build, I had been put on an antibiotic for over a year for acne. I know I know, but I didn't know any better! Been off it almost a year and taking probiotics ever since with actually improved acne..


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you know probiotics help acne? I break out during my monthly. At the first sign of breakout, I stArt the probiotics and it clears up faster. Get those toxins out!


----------

